# Đăng Ký Casting Ca Sĩ Giấu Mặt Mùa 2 Với Giọng Các Ca Sĩ: Miu Lê, Trịnh Thăng Bình, Dương Ngọc Thái



## chunghanluong (9 Tháng mười một 2016)

ĐĂNG KÝ THAM GIA CHƯƠNG TRÌNH Ca sĩ giấu mặt
Miu Lê, Trịnh Thăng Bình và Dương Ngọc Thái là 3 cái tên ca sĩ dự kiến sẽ ghi hình trong những số tiếp theo của Ca Sĩ Giấu Mặt mùa 2.

Các bạn đăng ký casting theo 2 bước dưới đây:

1. Comment: Tên ca sĩ, Họ tên, Số điện thoại, lý do muốn tham gia chương trình.

VD: Miu Lê - Nguyễn Văn A - 0901 111 111 - Lý do: ....

2. Điền đầy đủ thông tin tại: //goo.gl/forms/xrUl9CjHWGOmcPNY2
Thời gian: 17h -19h Thứ 2 đến thứ 6 (07/11 - 11/11/2016)
Địa điểm: Lầu 2, số 63 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Q. 3, Tp. HCM

Ghi chú: Khi đến casting, các bạn ăn mặc lịch sự, đem theo 1- 2 beat nhạc ca khúc của ca sĩ đăng ký. Hoặc có thể liên hệ với BTC để biết thêm chi tiết: 0967645970


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

Miu Lê - Lâm Ngọc Thạch - 0903.551.258 - lý do: mình rất thích chương trình này và ca sĩ Miu Lê, mình rất muốn được tham giam


----------



## justforlaugh (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

Trịnh Thăng Bình - Dương Tấn Tài - 01284473259 - Ld: mình rất thích ca sĩ Trịnh Thăng Bình, rất muốn gặp và hát cùng anh ấy trong chương trình này


----------



## moonlight2528 (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

Miu Lê - Trần Mai Phương - 01226773214 - mình rất thích ca hát và thần tượng chị Miu Lê


----------



## moonlight2528 (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

huhu tệ quá, casting thất bại rồi.....


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> huhu tệ quá, casting thất bại rồi.....


mình quên luôn không có đi (


----------



## justforlaugh (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

cố gắng lắm mà không được, chán....


----------



## moonlight2528 (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

mình cũng quên đi rồi, không biết khi nào mới có nữa...:|


----------



## justforlaugh (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

cuoidesongtiep đã viết:


> mình quên luôn không có đi (


sẽ có lần sau mà, cố lên chút nữa là được


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

hóng casting đợt sau thôi, cố lên


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> huhu tệ quá, casting thất bại rồi.....


thất bại là sao bạn ???


----------



## moonlight2528 (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

cuoidesongtiep đã viết:


> thất bại là sao bạn ???


tập luyện cho đã rồi quên đi, ngủ quên luôn.......


----------



## Namviet hai (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Không biết có còn được đăng ký casting nữa không mọi người nhỉ, con e gái mình hát giong Miu Lê lắm, muốn đăng ký cho nó tham gia.


----------



## phươngvĩha (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Có ai biết tuần này là ca sĩ nào không vậy nói cho e nghe cảm ơn nhiều.


----------



## hathinam (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

phươngvĩha đã viết:


> Có ai biết tuần này là ca sĩ nào không vậy nói cho e nghe cảm ơn nhiều.


Tui cũng đang rất chi là thắc mắc đây, hết tập không thấy giới thiệu ca sĩ tuần này là nhân vật nào nữa. Chơi ác quá bắt mọi người phải hóng hớt :v


----------



## phungke (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Những ca sĩ này casting rồi mà, bữa có đi xem casting với ông anh họ. Ông là 1 fan ruột của Dương Ngọc Thái


----------



## munam (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Đang đợi tập của Dương Ngọc Thái đây nè, hứa hẹn tập này sẽ vui và gây cấn lắm đây.


----------



## minhmanna (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Có ai biết địa chỉ trường quay trương trình này nằm ở đâu ko vậy...chỉ với


----------



## nghiahanng (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Thích có 1 ca sĩ hát dòng nhạc bolero mà năm nay hình như ko có ai cả, buồn ghia!!!


----------



## vangnank (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

nghiahanng đã viết:


> Thích có 1 ca sĩ hát dòng nhạc bolero mà năm nay hình như ko có ai cả, buồn ghia!!!


Chuẩn bị có 1 ca sĩ hát dòng nhạc bolero, đã ghi hình rồi. cũng đang rất hóng đây nè


----------



## vangnank (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Chương trình quay ở phạm ngũ lão đúng không ạ. đến xem có mua vé ko


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (14 Tháng một 2017)

Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (14 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng rồi có ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn tham gia nữa, ngồi cười đau cà ruột


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái



Tập này nhìn pé Phương Mỹ Chi mà giật mình., lớn quá trời ơi


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (14 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))



Hahaha. Người ta phát triển nhanh mà =))


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Đúng rồi có ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn tham gia nữa, ngồi cười đau cà ruột


Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (14 Tháng một 2017)

Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

Chứ gì nữa tập này hình như của Ca sĩ Lương Bích Hữu phì phải


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (14 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau


Sai bét rồi ba ơi, tập đó là tập của Ca sĩ Uyên Trang đó =))


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))



Ủa zị hả, nhầm lẫn rồi. hahaha


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

Miu Lê lên hát nhí nhảnh mà lên đóng phim thấy mặt đơ nghe, cảm giác ko cảm xúc luôn


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

Nghe nhạc mừng xuân mới


----------

